# Pattern on Jacket/hoody?



## Yoni (Apr 1, 2008)

I've seen many people wear those cool looking jackets and hoodies with a pattern all over them. It's usually one image repeated over and over on the clothing such as a team logo or something. I was wondering if there was any site that allows you to upload an image and turn it into a pattern such as this. I know spreadshirt and some other sites allow you to design onto hoodies and jackets but none of them I saw allowed you to turn your image into a pattern.

Here is an example: Click

If there are no sites that can do this automatically for you, does anyone have advice on how to manually do this?

Thanks!


----------



## etctees (Oct 11, 2007)

I'll go out a limb here and suggest that the pattern is printed onto the material prior to making the actual hoodie. When these sorts of designs became popular a few years back I figured that was how they were doing them - just like a lot of those designs you get at the big department stores where the design seems to carry on across but "through" the seam, it seems as if the design were screenprinted prior to actually sewing the hoodie together.

Obviously a veteran in this area can correct me if I'm wrong  I would also suggest that such a process of manufacture would call for blanks minimums in the order of 100s.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Yoni said:


> I've seen many people wear those cool looking jackets and hoodies with a pattern all over them. It's usually one image repeated over and over on the clothing such as a team logo or something. I was wondering if there was any site that allows you to upload an image and turn it into a pattern such as this. I know spreadshirt and some other sites allow you to design onto hoodies and jackets but none of them I saw allowed you to turn your image into a pattern.
> 
> Here is an example: Click
> 
> ...


Most of the time with hoodies like that, they are printed onto the material before the hoodie is sewn together, as Mitch said above.

There are some screen printers who have equipment that can do "all over" type printing, but I think I've only seen it done on t-shirts. You could contact a few of them to see if they can do all over printing on hoodies.

If you search the forums for all over printing, you'll find a few threads that discuss it in more detail.

Here's a list of a few printers that can do it: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t8891.html


----------

